
Bitcoin Talk post from 2010 where pizza was bought for 10k Bitcoin - scozky
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=137.0
======
sarcasmatwork
10k btc @ $41 USD. Where are the haters now? CPU mining days _yawn_

